# Teeth extraction



## jocoffey (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello,

                 I have a ent physician who has removed teeth during cancer surgery.  He is using cpt code 41899-unlisted procedure code.

                 Does anyone know is this appropriate for ent md to perform and if so, what would be a comparable code for this unlisted code?

                 Please help.   Thanks


----------



## hbair99 (Jul 25, 2017)

I work for Oralmaxillofacial surgeons that also do extractions for cancer and we bill 41899 with appropriate price for level of extraction when going to medical insurance with cancer dx.   They usually will ask for records due to unlisted code but always pay for cancer dx.  
Hope this helps


----------



## jocoffey (Jul 26, 2017)

*41899*

Thanks for responding,  for the person who responded, do you use a comparable code for the unlisted code 41899?  and if so, what do you use?


----------



## hbair99 (Jul 26, 2017)

No, Unfortunately no other code suites the extraction procedure.  Often we will have to send in records due to being an unlisted code.


----------



## JenniferB7 (Jul 29, 2017)

As the previous poster stated, there are not CPT codes for dental extractions.  However, there are HCPCS Level II codes that may be appropriate. Unfortunately, AAPC removed the Dental Codes from the HCPCS Level II book, even though they are still valid codes.  (Which is why I purchased a separate, non-AAPC HCPCS Level II book this year.  )

You may want to look at D7111 - D7251 and see if one of those codes applies.   Health insurance companies are quirky about paying the dental codes, but many of them have policies that cover them under the medical policy when integral to a medical service or when due to trauma.  Here are some of the key dental codes from the HCPCS book:  HCPCS Dental Codes D7111-D7999.

Hope that helps!


----------

